
Porcupine, a fast linearizability checker for distributed systems in Go - jinqueeny
https://github.com/anishathalye/porcupine
======
jinqueeny
It implements the algorithm in "Faster linearizability checking via
P-compositionality":
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1504.00204.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1504.00204.pdf)

